# telefoniert Windows nach Hause???



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Juli 2003)

Hi,

habe da ein kleines Problem: immer wenn ich meinen *Windows-Explorer* starte, um mir meine lokalen Dateien anzeigen zu lassen, wählt sich XP ins Internet ein!!

Beim Internetexplorer verstehe ich das ja noch, aber wieso macht XP das beim Windows-Explorer???

Habe ich mir eventuell einen Virus eingefangen, oder ist das bei XP normal?


Dunsti


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

Hi
Also normal ist das denk ich nicht einmal bei XP.
Hast du mal versucht rauszufinden welche Adresse er anrufen möchte?
Einige Firewalls können/tun das. Diese Information könnte eventuell Auskunft über einen Trojaner geben, wenns einer ist. Allerdings kenne ich keinen, der aktiv eine neue Internetverbindung herstellen will.
Die Trojanerfrage würde dir sicher auch ein Anitviren/Antiyspyware Programm beantworten. Leider kenne ich keins von dem ich weiß das es gut ist.
Wenn jemand da ne Empfehlung oder Erfahrungen hätte wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.

*Mach erstmal nen Viren/Trojaner Scan*


----------



## Vaethischist (1. Juli 2003)

Hmm...Du müßtest mal etwas genauer beschreiben, wer und vor allem wohin sich da einer verbinden will. So pauschal kann man da nicht viel dazu sagen.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Juli 2003)

wer sich wohin verbinden will weiss ich ja eben nicht. Ich hab nur den Effekt, daß ich offline bin, will den Windows-Explorer Starten (z.B. um eine Datei auf C: zu suchen) und es kommt der Dialog "Verbindung herstellen".

Da ich wegen FlatRate das so eingestellt habe, daß er sich automatisch verbindet baut er also auch beim Starten vom Windows-Explorer automatisch eine Internetverbindung auf. Und das obwohl er für den lokalen Rechner ja keine Verbindung benötigt !!!!


Dunsti


----------



## Vaethischist (1. Juli 2003)

Es gibt grundsätzlich verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

1. XP will Deine Uhr stellen. Das läuft über NTP (network time protocol) und einen Zeitserver (vornehmlich der MS-Server  ). Stell das mal ab (Doppelklick auf die Uhr in der Startleiste, dann Registerkarte "Internetzeit") und schau mal, ob er immer noch verbinden will.

2. Broadcast des Netzwerks (um mal allen umliegenden "Bescheid" zu sagen, daß man da is). Geht an IP 255.255.255.255, braucht kein Mensch, kann man net abstellen.

3. Update-Funktion von XP - wie genau der sich da verbindet und überhaupt weiß ich net. Abstellen kann man das aber (entweder den Dienst deaktivieren oder Systemsteuerung->System->Automatische Updates).

Probier das erstmal, dann sehen wir weiter... 

EDIT: Eine Firewall sollte man grundsätzlich in Erwägung ziehen, wenn man mit MS-Produkten arbeitet. Gar nicht  mal wegen den Angriffen von außen, sondern eher wegen den Verbindungsversuchen von Software, der man gar keine Verbindung erlaubt (oder nicht mal weiß, daß sie eine aufbaut). Es gibt genug kostenlose Firewalls. Wenn Beratung erwünscht, "ja" sagen.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (1. Juli 2003)

eine Firewall hab ich ja am Laufen, hatte aber da im Laufe der Zeit schon alles mögliche "freigegeben".

eine IP-Adresse zu der sich der "Generic Host Process for Win32 Services" verbinden will ist die 212.185.249.116 und von der Adresse kommen auch Daten von aussen zurück.

Weitere Adressen, die auftauchen sind: 194.25.2.129:53 und 239.255.255.250:1900

könnt ihr damit was anfangen?


Dunsti


----------



## Erpel (1. Juli 2003)

hm
also was "Generic Host Process for Win32 Services" ist will ich auch schon länger wissen.
weiß jemand zufällig was das ist?


----------



## Vaethischist (2. Juli 2003)

Also mal der Reihe nach...

Der _"Generic Host Process"_ ist quasi 'ne Sammelstelle für eine Reihe von verschiedenen Netzwerkprotokollen, die vom OS verwendet werden. Einige davon sind diese hier:

*DNS* (domain name system): macht aus Namen wie (http://www.google.de) eine IP, da nur mit einer IP im Netzwerk Datenverkehr möglich ist (deswegen heißt's auch TCP/IP  )

*NTP* (network time protocol): damit kann man seine Systemuhr mit einem Zeitserver im Netzwerk synchronisieren (braucht kein Mensch, höchstens Echtzeitanwendungen oder solche, die auf synchrone Prozesse angewiesen sind)

*epmap*: DCE endpoint resolution, wird zum  Ausführen von RPCs (remote procedure calls) benötigt, aber das führt 'n bissel zu weit...

Zum eigentlichen Thema...

*212.185.249.116* ist ein Proxy-Server der Telekom (bei der Du vermutlich Kunde bist  ). Sollte also kein sonderliches Problem darstellen (ich vermute mal der Netzwerkverkehr ist hauptsächlich ICMP-Kram (ein LowLevel-Protokoll, wie TCP oder UDP).

*194.25.2.129:53* ist Dein DNS-Server (DNS läuft auf Port 53). Den brauchst Du, wenn Du gerne "www.google.de" in Deinem Browser eingeben würdest, anstatt 216.239.37.99 (was das selbe ist, nur eben die IP von http://www.google.de)

*239.255.255.250:1900* ist eine Anfrage des "Simple Service Discovery Protocol (SSDP)" per UDP auf Port 1900. Damit sucht Dein Rechner nach Universal-P&P-Geräten im Netz. Das braucht kein Mensch (und sicherheitsbedenklich ist es obendrein) und man kann es auch deaktivieren. Dazu muß man nur den Dienst "Universeller Plug&Play..." deaktivieren.

Also generell: Entwarnung. Außer dem 1900 ist alles im grünen Bereich. 

So...wer noch wer zum Thema "Ich und mein Netzwerk" hören will, der möge sich bitte melden.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (2. Juli 2003)

komisch ... der Dienst "Universeller Plug&Play...." IST bei mir deaktiviert......  



Dunsti


----------



## Vaethischist (2. Juli 2003)

^Mein Tip: Der WindowsMessenger!^


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (3. Juli 2003)

den Windows-Messenger hab ich auch schon deaktiviert (über XP-Antispy)


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (7. Juli 2003)

die Lösung: ich glaube, ich hab mir da einen Virus/Trojaner/Adware oder ähnliches eingefangen.

Das Problem bin ich nach Neuinstallation jetzt los.

danke für eure Bemühungen 



Dunsti


----------

